# trying to troubleshoot tv



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

so, I have a 10yo samsung smart TV, there is a known problem with capacitors going on the power board causing the tv to cycle power on/off every 10 seconds

So (see link) I managed to do a fix, looks like the heat is not being dissipated and I tracked it down to the HDMI connection
there are 4 hdmi connections and I found when pulling the hdmi lead, the tv stopped cycling
so I moved it to hdmi/2 and that has worked, this morning it failed, same thing, pull the hdmi and the tv started up.

So I'm trying to prove what the issue is : TV, HDMI lead , or theater amp (using a Denon)

do HDMI leads go faulty ?, I can't remember if the denon as more than one hdmi out for TV

txs


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

It is unlikely that you will succeed.
That's OK, but there is a cost to you for pursuing this effort, called Opportunity Cost.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

are the vents clear ? maybe the Denon is heating it up.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

good question,

I can't see as the tv is wall mounted and the wall mount does not allow the tv to move forward (my mistake in picking that one) it comes forward a few inches.
It's also a big old thing and would need 2 people to pull off the wall mount IF i could even do it.

I might try and get my shop vac on blow and see what I can blow (blinded)



Fix'n it said:


> are the vents clear ? maybe the Denon is heating it up.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

do you have a mechanic's mirror ?


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

no, BUT, I can get my video camera behind the tv, but thinking due to not being able to pull the tv too far forward wouldnt be able to see, 
video cam has a tiltable display
my youtube video, you can see how I managed to get a bit of a shot of the back, really needed a torch as well


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that is "your" video ? you ?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

see if your wife has a makeup mirror


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

yes me 



Fix'n it said:


> that is "your" video ? you ?


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

Fix'n it said:


> see if your wife has a makeup mirror


will do, I'll try with the camera and tomorrow see about getting a mechanics mirror, there useful actuallt


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

so I had a crack just now,

funnily enough, no dust or very minor, no vents blocked (got behind with a torch) but put shop vac on blow and gave it a good once over
removed the HDMI cable and swapped it with another one
also changed channel from hdmi2 to hdmi3

nothing to do now but monitor

there is only 1 output from the denon HDMI, God I hope that's not being glitchy


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

keep us posted

btw. i had to repair my Pioneer receiver. but i dreaded the thought of replacing it = many $$$.
but i was looking on FG marketplace, there can be had pretty good receivers on there for not a lot.
something to keep in mind. 

what is a torch ? flashlight ?


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

lol yeah, a flashlight



Fix'n it said:


> keep us posted
> 
> btw. i had to repair my Pioneer receiver. but i dreaded the thought of replacing it = many $$$.
> but i was looking on FG marketplace, there can be had pretty good receivers on there for not a lot.
> ...


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Yes, all cables and connectors can go bad.

Key point -->> *10yo samsung smart TV*

If you're a hobbiest, as I am, who enjoys working on TV and other electronics - what fun! If not, perhaps you should take a trip to Walmart - it is Labor Day Sale time and some TVs are discounted pretty well.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

txs man,

Tv's I have no problem taking apart, (electronics service in college) so soldering/desoldering not an issue,
the problem is taking the thing of the wall



Domo said:


> Yes, all cables and connectors can go bad.
> 
> Key point -->> *10yo samsung smart TV*
> 
> If you're a hobbiest, as I am, who enjoys working on TV and other electronics - what fun! If not, perhaps you should take a trip to Walmart - it is Labor Day Sale time and some TVs are discounted pretty well.


----------

